# Koordinatenmessmaschine - fällt diese auch unter die MRL



## Profilator (11 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

in der Fertigung von z.B. Zahnrädern sind sog. Koordinatenmessmaschinen häufig anzutreffen. Diese haben meist 3-5 NC Achsen (X /Y/ Z und eine drehbare Werkstückaufnahme).

Diese Maschinen bewegen sich zwar naturgemäß langsam (während des automatisch ablaufenden Messvorgang), sind aber in Prinzip offen und frei zugänglich.

Meist werden die Quetschbereiche der linearen Bewegungsachsen lediglich mit einfachen Faltenbälgen abgedeckt. Für mich wirken diese 
Faltenbälge mehr wie ein Staubschutz, aber nicht wie eine wirkungsvolle Zugriffsverhinderung. Wenn man im Vergleich dazu die Werkzeugmaschinen sieht, und welcher Aufwand da getrieben wird (komplette Einhausung, Schutzzäune, usw.)

Aber so eine Messmaschine muss doch auch unter die MRL fallen (mehrere elektrisch angetriebene Achsen) ?

kennt sich da jemand mit aus ?



Profilator


----------



## stevenn (12 Oktober 2018)

na logisch fallen solche "Koordinatenmess*maschinen*" unter die Maschinenrichtlinie. Warum sollten sie nicht darunter fallen?


----------



## det (12 Oktober 2018)

Hallo Profilator,

diese Art Maschinen kenne ich nur vom Hören, habe aber noch keine in Aktion gesehen. Wie schnell bewegen die sich? Wie stark sind sie. Können die überhaupt weh tun? Ein Faltenbalg kann durchaus ausreichend sein. Eine CNC Fräse ist doch schon eine andere Kampfklasse, oder? Ich würde als C-Norm die vom Roboter nehmen (DIN EN 10218). Ein Roboter ist quasi das Gleiche, Koordinaten mit mehreren Achsen anfahren. Hier hast Du im Einrichte Betrieb eine Geschwindigkeit von max. 250mm/s. Freigabe mit Totmannschalter. Risikoanalyse machen und Du weißt welcher PL gebraucht wird.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Tommi (13 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

det, Deinen Verweis auf die Roboternorm finde ich gut.

Profilator, hat denn die Messmaschine ein CE-Zeichen und 
eine Konformitätserklärung?


----------



## Profilator (15 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

mir fallen diese Maschinen nur des Öfteren auf.

Ob sie konkret ein CE Zeichen haben, kann ich nicht sagen. Es sind ja auch nicht "meine" Maschinen.

Find es nur auffällig, und ich fragte mich, ob eben diese Maschinen möglicherweise anders behandelt werden, oder ob sie tatsächlich so gestaltet sind, das man davon ausgeht, das von ihnen kein Risiko ausgeht, und deshalb keine Schutzzaun o.Ä. nötig ist.


Profilator


----------



## Typson (16 Oktober 2018)

Also unter die MRL fallen die Messmaschinen in jedem Fall. Ich vermute auch, dass die Achsen nicht sehr kräftig und nicht sehr schnell sind, die Gefahr also relativ gering. Bei manchen Maschinen sollte man aber auch mal überlegen, ob ein Retrofit gut tun würde...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Oktober 2018)

> Ich vermute auch, dass die Achsen nicht sehr kräftig und nicht sehr schnell sind, die Gefahr also relativ gering.



Ich bin mal bei einem Automobilzulieferer neben einer Koordinatenmessmaschine gestanden, die war richtig schnell und hatte eine gute Masse. Es hat mich damals
auch schon gewundert, wie dies ohne Schutzzaun oder Lichtgitter zulässig ist. 

So eine in der Art war das:


----------



## Safety (16 Oktober 2018)

Hallo, 
  wenn eine Maschine mit Servos so offen laufen soll, kann oder darf, müssen bestimmte Kraftgrenzen eingehalten werden und das erfüllen viele nicht! Also sind wir wieder beim Thema, Maschinen die nicht die Anforderungen der MRL 2006/42/EG erfüllen.


----------



## Profilator (17 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

genau um die dargestellten Maschinen geht es. 
Offensichtlich bin ich ja nicht der einzige, dem das schon aufgefallen ist.
Ich kann aber auch schwer glauben, das diese Maschine möglicherweise nicht die "geltenden Regeln" erfüllen.
Zumal es sich durchaus um renomierte Hersteller handelt, und diese Maschinen häufig anzutreffen sind.


Profilator


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Oktober 2018)

> wenn eine Maschine mit Servos so offen laufen soll, kann oder darf, müssen bestimmte Kraftgrenzen eingehalten werden



Das wird wahrscheinlich so sein. Wenn ich mir aber die Geschwindigkeit und vor allem die Masse der Maschine anschaue, vermute ich einmal,
dass das Verletzungsrisiko erheblich ist.


----------

